

Inspire Me: Point-and-Click adventure [Kickstarting] - ldebrasi
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/blyts/inspire-me

======
whitef0x
Maybe not a good idea to make a HN account just to spam your kickstarter
campaign.

Doesn't look like a very professional PR move imo.

